# MDM question



## julia9723 (Nov 16, 2011)

When a patient has a urinalysis in the office and the result are on the office note and the doctor comments on the results being normal, is that considered an "independent review of image,tracing  or specimen?   Another question, if the doctor gives a prescription for a contraceptive is that considered "prescription drug managment".  Is any prescription considered "drug management"?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## ajs (Nov 16, 2011)

julia9723 said:


> When a patient has a urinalysis in the office and the result are on the office note and the doctor comments on the results being normal, is that considered an "independent review of image,tracing  or specimen?   Another question, if the doctor gives a prescription for a contraceptive is that considered "prescription drug managment".  Is any prescription considered "drug management"?
> 
> Thanks for your help,



The doctor's comment on the lab test is a review of a specimen.  Any prescription counts for prescription drug management.


----------



## julia9723 (Nov 16, 2011)

thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 18, 2011)

*Independent Review*

Independent review means the doctor actually looked at the urine sample himself under the microscope to ascertain the presence (or abscence) of microbes.

Reviewing the lab report - even if he summarizes it in his note - is NOT the same as independently reviewing the specimen.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

